# Verschiedene HKS-Werte in Illustrator & Photoshop?



## romani (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo Tutorial-Gemeinde,

habe mal eine generelle Frage zu Illustrator und Photoshop.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die HKS-Werte in Illustrator anders sind wenn man sie in CMYK 
konvertiert, als wie bei Photoshop - wie kommt das?
Beispiel:
Man nehme ein Kreis, färbe in in HKS 42 K ein und konvertiert die Farbe in CMYK.
Dann bekommt man die Werte 100/85/0/0.
Legt man jetzt einen Kreis bei Photoshop an und färbt ihn mit HKS 42 K, bekommt man
die Werte 100/82/6/1 wenn man mit der Pipette drüber geht?
Frage: 
Wieso rundet Illustrator anscheinend die Werte auf/ab?
Wie läßt sich das ändern?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen, da eine Antwort nicht nur mich
interessieren würde, sondern auch einige andere Kollegen, die sich das nicht
erklären können.

Herzlichen Dank im voraus!
Roman


----------



## Night Vision Worker (6. Februar 2006)

.. dein Problem wird vermutlich darauf beruhen, dass es keine 100%ige 4c-Umsetzung einer Sonderfarbe gibt *deshalb ist es ja eine Sonderfarbe*.

Du kannst die Sonderfarbe also nur simulieren und dieses tuen Illustrator und Photoshop anscheinend unterschiedlich! Ich würde dir sogar empfehlen die 4c-Umrechnung selbst zu machen, da auch diese von Druckjob zu Druckjob variiert; entsprechend ob du auf Zeitungspapier bzw. blütend-weißes, beschichtetes Papier druckst!

Also: Farbtabelle rausgesucht und abgeglichen!


----------



## helaukoenig (20. Februar 2006)

Ich sehe das ein wenig anders: denn eigentlich zeichnen sich Sonderfarben dadurch aus, dass sie festgelegte Anteile von CMYK haben. Sonst wären sie nicht standarisiert und es könnte schon zu Farbabweichungen im HKS-Konsortium kommen.
Kann es sein, dass du unterschiedliche Separationseinstellungen in Illu und in PS hast?


----------

